# Dublin to Dubai (direct) then Dubai to Melbourne (direct): - Possible?



## Jane (14 Sep 2007)

possible, but it appears that this is not the case? Ebookers told me back in April that this was possible, today they tell me they never would have said that?! Anyone else know if the above is possible?  Can't believe nobody is picking up on the direct flights by Aer Lingus and Direct by emirates.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (14 Sep 2007)

*Re: Dublin to Dubai (direct) then Dubai to Melbourne (direct) I thought this was*

Maybe it's just on the days you want to travel - Aer Lingus are only operating Dublin-Dubai 3 times a week this winter I believe.


----------



## Jane (14 Sep 2007)

*Re: Dublin to Dubai (direct) then Dubai to Melbourne (direct) I thought this was*



EvilDoctorK said:


> Maybe it's just on the days you want to travel - Aer Lingus are only operating Dublin-Dubai 3 times a week this winter I believe.


 
No Evil DrK, it's not even that.  I told them I was flexible and he said they had no agreement to link those together.  I even asked him to go and check with a manager, because they told me something different in April and he came back saying the same thing.


----------



## amtc (14 Sep 2007)

*Re: Dublin to Dubai (direct) then Dubai to Melbourne (direct) I thought this was*

apparently aer lingus changed their schedule. Pain. I was looking forward to it but then found this out so I have a messy trip via Manchester and Singapore in December. 

Mind you my aunt came over from australia on the direct link and was telephoned the day before she was due to leave to say that the Aer Lingus flight wasn't operational and she could go either that same day (i.e. the day she was phone) or four days later. She chose the later option (due to an understanding boss) and when she arrived in Dubai, no reservations had been made on the Emirates flight although Aer Lingus had assured us they were. There were about 40 people affected including a 14 year old travelling on her own. All of these had to buy one way tickets to Australia at a cost of 1600 dollars. The girl travelling by herself had no way of contacting her parent in Australia (they were on an internal flight) and my aunt and other passengers had to pay for her ticket.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 Sep 2007)

*Re: Dublin to Dubai (direct) then Dubai to Melbourne (direct) I thought this was*



Jane said:


> No Evil DrK, it's not even that.  I told them I was flexible and he said they had no agreement to link those together.  I even asked him to go and check with a manager, because they told me something different in April and he came back saying the same thing.



I guess the fares must have changed then ... if they're not publishing special fares linking the Emirates / EI flights then they'd only be available on more generic published fares that apply on all airlines which are very expensive (€2.5k plus) ... It's possible some other agent might have access to special fares on Emirates/Aer Lingus so maybe try other good long haul travel agents to see.

The flights certainly do exist - it doesn't connect nicely with the non stop Emirates Dubai-Melbourne flight any more - but the 3x weekly Aer Lingus flight still appears to connect well this winter with the other Emirates flight to Melbourne which runs through Singapore.

If you want to fly on Emirates and don't want to connect via London might be worth looking into their UK regional flights - they also fly to Dubai from Manchester, Birmingham, Newcastle and Glasgow


----------



## Billo (15 Sep 2007)

*Re: Dublin to Dubai (direct) then Dubai to Melbourne (direct) I thought this was*

Did I read somewhere that Aer Lingus are getting off the Dubai route shortly and putting the aircraft on to some transatlantic route. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Marie (15 Sep 2007)

*Dublin to Dubai (direct) then Dubai to Melbourne (direct) I thought this was*

A possible alternative would be for you to get return flights to and from either Stanstead (Ryanair) or Heathrow (Aer Lingus) combined with a separate Emirates Airline service from Heathrow to Melbourne via Dubai.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 Sep 2007)

*Re: Dublin to Dubai (direct) then Dubai to Melbourne (direct) I thought this was*



Billo said:


> Did I read somewhere that Aer Lingus are getting off the Dubai route shortly and putting the aircraft on to some transatlantic route. Maybe that has something to do with it.



Yes this has been rumoured alright - but as of now they still have schedules published for Dubai until mid 2008 ... Apparenly Dubai hasn't been too successful for them and they feel that they'd make more money using the aircraft on extra US flights once the "Open-Skies" regime comes into force and any remaining restricitons on when/where they can fly in the US are lifted.


----------



## mrsoz (17 Sep 2007)

Try trialfinders, we're off to perth in march, direct with aerlingus to dubai, then emirates to perth, all for only 1200, which is good considering only one changeover and avoiding the usual uk stopover delays.
i'm not sure if emirates go direct to melbourne, you could try eithad airways?

good luck


----------



## flyconn (17 Sep 2007)

What about Ethihad via Abu Dhabi to Oz? When they started the Diblin route there were some great deals to Oz.


----------



## flyconn (17 Sep 2007)

Have just had a look at the Ehtihad website and they only fly direct to Sydney and Brisbane.


----------



## Jane (18 Sep 2007)

Hey all, thanks for your replies and help.  Looks like we might just go the usual route.  Got a good quote from ebookers for €1,074 per person (DUB to LHR, LHR to HKG, HKG to MEL) that price might just make us take that option !! Might look into to staying in HKG over night, just to break it up !


----------



## HighFlier (18 Sep 2007)

Try Dublin - Abu Dhabi and Dubai - Melbourne.

Transfer time A/D to Dubai airport 1.5 Hour max


----------

